# 480 GB SSD als einzige Festplatte richtig partitionieren



## zarthra (16. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Windows 10 Betriebsystem von einem ISO USB Stick auf einer 480 GB SSD neu installieren. Intern gibt es nur diese Festplatte. Zur Datensicherung gibt es extern noch eine 500GB USB HDD.

Wie partitioniere ich die SSD am sinnvollsten: zwei oder drei Partitionen oder anders und wie groß sollten diese sein?
Auf eine Partition nur das Betriebssystem auf die andere die Daten und wohin die Programme?
Wozu ist die Recovery-Partition da, die man auf vielen vorinstallierten Systemen findet?

Ist das bei Windows 10 immer noch so wie früher, dass man direkt beim Installieren formatieren und partitionieren kann?

Danke
Zarthra


----------



## Guru4GPU (16. September 2016)

Ich persönlich würde die SSD gar nicht partitionieren, außer man braucht es für einen bestimmten zweck - bei mir hat das immer nur ein riesen Durcheinander inklusive Datenverlust durch formatieren einer falschen Partition verursacht 

Die Recovery Partition ist dafür da dass wenn man zB bei einem Laptop Windows neu installieren will auch wieder die ganze Bloatware des Herstellers installieren kann   / Windows wieder in den Auslieferungszustand versetzt werden kann 

Mit dem Windows 10 Setup kann man so weit ich weiß immer noch Partitionen erstellen, löschen und formatieren

MfG


----------



## TheNewNow (16. September 2016)

Theoretisch brauchst du die gar nicht partitionieren. Hab ich bei meiner aktuellen SSD auch nicht. Ok Ich verwende dafür mehrere Festplatten und SSDs. Einen wirklich Vorteil bringt dir das im Jahre 2016 nach meinen Wissenstand auch nicht wirklich.

Das ist nur wichtig wenn man mehrere Betriebssysteme verwenden möchte. 
Mache stattdessen einfach Ordner. Die haben auch den Vorteil, dass die Größe variabel ist und du nicht aufeinmal weil Z.B. die Programme zu groß sind das ganze Schema zerstören.

Die Recovery Partiotion versetzt dein System in den Ursprungszustand. Da ist quasi nur das Windows drauf...


----------



## zarthra (17. September 2016)

Danke.

Wie sieht es denn aber bei einer SSD aus, wenn man das Betriebsystem neu aufsetzen muss. Sind dann bei einer einzigen Partition nicht die Daten auch futsch?
Zumindest war das früher immer das Argument für zwei Partitionen. Läuft das heute anders?
Ich habe wie gesagt nur eine SSD im Rechner.


----------



## Parabellum08 (17. September 2016)

Ich partitioniere meine SSD auch , damit ich mir die Online-Spiele nicht neu saugen muss , falls ich Windows neu aufsetzte .
Die Partitionsgrösse sollte sich nach deinen Daten richten , die du nicht gelöscht haben willst .


----------



## zarthra (17. September 2016)

O.K. d.h. die Systempartition sollte so viel Platz wie möglich bekommen - verstehe ich das richtig?
Angenommen 300GB reichen für Daten und Programme, sind dann 180GB für das System O.K.?

Auf welche Partition kommt die Auslagerungsdatei?

Wäre es möglich die beiden Partitionen ohne Neuinstallation wieder zu vereinen, falls ich später eine 1TB HDD für die Daten kaufe?


----------



## Abductee (17. September 2016)

Die leichteste Methode um Fehler bei so was zu vermeiden ist das nachträgliche Partitionieren.
Schau das die SSD das einzige Medium bei der Installation ist, lösch vor der Partition alle vorhandenen Partitionen und klick dann bei der nackigen SSD einfach auf weiter.
Das Windows-Setup richtet sich die SSD dann schon so wie es das braucht.
Danach gehst du einfach in Windows in die Datenträgerverwaltung und sagst Volume verkleinern.
Wenn du dann einen Rechtsklick auf den frei gewordenen unpartitionierten Bereich machst, kannst du dir eine weitere/neue Partition anlegen.


----------



## zarthra (17. September 2016)

Gut. Werde ich so machen.

Aber wären 180GB für das System O.K.?


----------



## Abductee (17. September 2016)

Du kannst später die Partitionen immer noch vergrößern oder verkleinern.
Kannst für den Anfang ruhig bei den 180GB bleiben.
Windows 7 inkl. Office, Firefox, 7zip und ein paar Kleinigkeiten braucht ca. 60GB (als grobe Orientierung)


----------



## XT1024 (17. September 2016)

Klar.
Mir sind zwar 64 GB  viel zu viel (19,7 GB belegt, davon etwa 4,5 GB Programme und 3,5 GB Benutzerdaten) aber 180 geht natürlich auch.
Bei 180 kannst du dir den Quatsch aber auch sparen.


----------



## zarthra (17. September 2016)

O.K. Wenn man nachträglich partitionieren kann, kann man zwei Partitionen später auch wieder zusammenlegen?


----------



## Abductee (17. September 2016)

Ja kannst du, mit Windows-Mitteln aber nur wenn die andere Partition dabei gelöscht wird.
Du musst die Daten vor der Zusammenlegung zuerst auf die andere Partition rüberkopieren, dann die alte Partition löschen und die neue mit dem freigewordenen Speicherplatz vergrößern.


----------



## zarthra (17. September 2016)

Gut. Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------

